# Just rambling about my back surgery



## Groundhog (Mar 4, 2017)

Had surgery for spinal stenosis last Thursday (L2, L3, and L4). Got home Sunday. Been walking (if you can call shuffling along behind a walker walking) about 1/2 mile a day but tried 3/4 miles yesterday. Think I over did it. Body parts that haven't gone 3/4 of a mile in years weren't ready for that (not the back - it's doing good, but the knees, calves, feet, etc.)! Hope to get the staples out Tuesday and be cleared to drive. Living alone has presented a few unique problems, but have been getting along OK so far.

When I an completely healed from this I immediately go back in for a new left hip.

The end goal is to be able to get back to touring via my motorcycle. This last year has killed me not being able to ride and to only be able to stand at the lathe / mill for short periods of time.

Like I said, just rambling. Gets kinda boring laying around waiting for parts and pieces to heal.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 4, 2017)

I can sympathize, I had a discectomy 3 or 4 years ago.  discs had swelled between L3 & L4, pinched down on the nerves and at first I couldn't walk/stand then the pain was just unbearable. 
Found a surgeon and he had me walking in 4 hours after surgery.  I had been trapped on the couch for weeks...  I was miserable. 
Not sure I'd climb back on a motorcycle ever again, unsure that isn't what caused /aggravated my problem.   But I hope you find relief and comfort again.  Good Luck!


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 4, 2017)

Right there myself, been disabled since 79 but always keep busy. Over the last several years my pain level has gone from tolerating ok to not being able to move without excruciating back pain. Have three bulging discs so I just had some epidural shot on Tuesday. I think it's helping but not much so far. I've had three spinal lamenectames . This one if it comes  to that I'm not looking forward to. The second one left me disabled for life. I hope you can get back to riding and good luck to you.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 5, 2017)

Sounds like a nearly complete overhaul for both you guys LOL
My back is a mess too but I manage to make stuff anyhow.  Give me a Norco and a cheeseburger! 
cheers
Mark S.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 5, 2017)

In 1998 I fell-jumped off of the top of a auto transport truck, and landed on my feet. Not good ,about 8 ft.  Had shots and everything else to the point I could not function.  
   Finally in 2005 I had laminectomy surgery , which is basically taking a die grinder to the bone that is pressing on the nerves.
All was good until I was in a bad accident in cherston ind. in 2012 and was forced into retirement at a early age.
Thanks ron


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 5, 2017)

Groundhog you'll get back to rideing your bike, just don't push it. I sld my Harley after my accident in 2012 cause when you can't tie your shoes you should'nt be on a bike.  Just bought a 1971  125cc 2 stroke Harley to play with though, I can tie my shoes now.
Thanks ron


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 6, 2017)

Takes a while to get that muscle tone back, go slow and easy for a while. I'm planning to get back on mine this year and see how it goes. Mike


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 6, 2017)

I've had a bad back for 30 years and my doc says it'll never be better until they operate.  I'm terrified that I'll be worse when I get out of the operation than before I went in it.


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 6, 2017)

Fabrickator said:


> I've had a bad back for 30 years and my doc says it'll never be better until they operate.  I'm terrified that I'll be worse when I get out of the operation than before I went in it.


My back has been bad since my mid 20s (I'm 68) but most of the time manageable. Real dificulties started about 10 years ago. It got to the point that I could no longer walk around a grocery store without a few breaks. I couldn't mow my small lawn, even with hydrocodone (Norco) pain pills.
I too was leery of surgery but had gotten to the point of not having much of a life this way. I live alone and things were getting pretty miserable.
I had surgery 2-23, was released from the hospital 2-27 and today walked 3/4 of a mile with a walker and then again 1/4 mile without a walker. Both without any pain meds. I still have the staples in and have not been cleared to drive a car!
Don't know what will happen with anyone else, but I think I am on the road to a better life.

By the way, my problem was/is spinal stenosis and I had laminectomy procedures on L2, L3 and L4. My discs were OK.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 6, 2017)

I can relate, I have degenerative disc disease.
Have had 3 back surgeries so far, L5-S1 and L3-L4 twice.
Currently off work with back pain. Looking at another round of epidural spinal injections trying to prevent a multi-disc fusion operation.
Lost count, but think I've had upwards of 20+ spinal injections so far over the years.


----------



## mikey (Mar 7, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> I can relate, I have degenerative disc disease.
> Have had 3 back surgeries so far, L5-S1 and L3-L4 twice.
> Currently off work with back pain. Looking at another round of epidural spinal injections trying to prevent a multi-disc fusion operation.
> Lost count, but think I've had upwards of 20+ spinal injections so far over the years.



Get the fusion done, Jimmy. It will change your life for the better. Epidurals are simply anti-inflammatory shots that have a 50% chance of doing anything, and even then they are a temporizing attempt at best. If your vertebrae are subluxing, a fusion will fix it. 

Yes, I am an MD. Yes, I've had laminectomies, foraminotomies and a lumbar fusion. You will lose a little bit of your range of motion but the pain will resolve in the vast majority of cases. Your call, of course.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've considered it, but idea of fusing the bottom 4 discs in my back doesn't sound appealing.
That and as a long time smoker, most of the  specialized surgeons won't touch me until I quit.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 7, 2017)

I feel for you man, pain is something I understand. I have beaten my body up badly over the years, motorcycle accidents, sports tears, arthritis.  I keep hoping I can swap bodies before it gets unbearable.  
Ok seriously, I feel you pain, but not as badly as you are feeling.  Hope you get better.


----------



## mikey (Mar 7, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> I've considered it, but idea of fusing the bottom 4 discs in my back doesn't sound appealing.
> That and as a long time smoker, most of the  specialized surgeons won't touch me until I quit.



True, smoking impairs healing. Guess you have some decisions to make.


----------



## ee-lee (Mar 7, 2017)

I had L2, L3, and L4 fused in 2007. I toughed it out for almost 20 years, the dumbest thing I've ever done! I had the surgery and was walking up and down stairs with no pain the next day. If your quality of life has declined to the point you are not doing the things you enjoy as I was you have very little to lose. Those surgeries are not like they used to be, bad results are very rare.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 7, 2017)

ee-lee said:


> I had L2, L3, and L4 fused in 2007. I toughed it out for almost 20 years, the dumbest thing I've ever done! I had the surgery and was walking up and down stairs with no pain the next day. If your quality of life has declined to the point you are not doing the things you enjoy as I was you have very little to lose. Those surgeries are not like they used to be, bad results are very rare.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



I have to agree. I wish I'd had the surgery a year or more ago. I had been laying on the couch all day eating pain pills for over a year. Today no pills and the only thing that is keeping me from being completely active is the doctors caution to be very careful (no BLTs - bending, lifting or twisting) for at least 6 weeks. And I've only been out of surgery 10 days.


----------

